
Soduko in HTML5 - DanielRibeiro
http://www.sudokubum.com/
======
jackmoore
> The name sucked, so the Japs changed it to "Sudoku"

I would reconsider your wording here as "Japs" might be seen as derogatory.

------
Hovertruck
This looks nice... I wish it didn't only let you select the possible options
for input though. Makes it a bit too easy.

------
nihaar
Minor point but there's a typo in the title: 'Soduko' should be 'Sudoku'

------
gbeeson
Controls are great. Game wise might be a little on the hand-holding side,
though as an over-all project it is certainly well done. Like the boring
facts.

------
AppSec
Really nice job.

I only played the easy level, but I liked the controls.

------
callmeed
Not working on iPad

------
georgieporgie
Automatically dimming 'taken' numbers really ruins a lot of the challenge. I
prefer to write available numbers into each cell in a 3x3 grid and strike them
off as necessary. Brain Age for the Nintento DS has a great implementation,
IMO.

